# Target 2004.



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

These were also tucked away...Gulf coast Town Center in Fort Myers Florida.

the lift pick is because the guy hit my lift base with the mini grader, and it made him angry.

the patch is one of 12 blunders that caused 13 coats of Color Accents satin to be applied in 3 shifts.
24 hour days, paid by the drywall company.
Int Ext were 24 hour days...super rush.
It was so hot, the engines were seizing and paint was drying in ugly ways.

f.u. florida!


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

lol great pics but I am getting a headrush standing on my head!:blink:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

prototype66 said:


> lol great pics but I am getting a headrush standing on my head!:blink:


argh sorry, i stink at posting pics from the phone...I have 'Miller's' disease.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

prototype66 said:


> lol great pics but I am getting a headrush standing on my head!:blink:


Try again.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Try again.


thank you.

that entire complex was a beast.
we were also wrapping up the S.W. airport new terminal addition.


----------

